# Have you analyzed your dog's food?



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Here is a great website that analyzes different dog food. 
They have almost every dog food on there, and you'll be surprised to see what's in some of them! 

Go check it out, it's a great website. 

I used it to choose the food for my dogs... more than happy with my decision, this site is awesome. 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> Here is a great website that analyzes different dog food.
> They have almost every dog food on there, and you'll be surprised to see what's in some of them!
> 
> Go check it out, it's a great website.
> ...


I've read it often. Good site.




eta
Oops. See below. I meant a different site.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Actually I do not think it is. Several of the foods I have looked at have formulas that have not been updated for 5, 6 years even though significant formula items (on which they commented) have been changed.

Fortuntaley they do have review dates on there.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry. It's THIS one I meant:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/



They sound so similar.:lol:

STILL, I always check the actual IL from the food's site first in case of recent changes. This should be done with any review or analysis site, IMHO.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Ah yes, I was too lazy to put a link. That one is kept more up to date.

But the owner/reviewer IS a dental surgeon not any one with a nutrition background (his major in chemistry, minor in biology over 30 years ago does not mean much to me since I have a similarly aged BS in biochemistry and a 15 year old MS in Chemistry and know that it is not really any special credential for undertanding food)--and you do have to wonder about some of the foundations for his reviews.

I sure don't agree with their assessment of the newest ACANA grain free formulas. THREE types of legumes (undoubtedy dry weight in the formula) reeks of ingredient splitting to me and they moved the meat in front of the meat meal meaning..less meat protein, more bean protein-they can still meet their 60% meat labeling beacause they added more high water fresh meat to the food. It is clear this food has dropped in the quality of the ingredients, yet it still gets the highest rating.

They also don't take into account calcium and phoshorus numbers ........ so some foods I would not touch for a puppy they recommend because they are ALS (which could be as high as 2.5% calcium)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I had not realized/noticed this:
_
"so some foods I would not touch for a puppy they recommend because they are ALS (which could be as high as 2.5% calcium)"_


(That is AAFCO's maximum for puppies, I believe: 2.5%. Other authorities certainly go lower on puppy calcium, with ranges like 1.6 to 2.0%, and even lower for large breeds.)


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

No, to me I guess the bottom line it is that the labels can still hide a lot (such as source ingredient quality and actual amounts of meat) and if all you do is look at labels, and don't even bother to get the detailed analysis (with peas being the new fad some of these pea foods have more than half their protein coming from peas**, which (depending on species) can be deficient in several amino acids) .. 

**I actually got such an analysis from one vendor and qty of protein from the meat (as opposed to other sources) was 55-65%-- you balance the beans with grains there may be less of an issue with the incomplete proteins...but its all ad hype and fear mongering, not nutrition JMO.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"... if all you do is look at labels, and don't even bother to get the detailed analysis (with peas being the new fad some of these pea foods have more than half their protein coming from peas**, which (depending on species) can be deficient in several amino acids) .. "_

This is part of why I appreciate that the site I linked does some carb calcs.

That is, they estimate the carb content and also make such evaluations (where appropriate) as "no plant-based protein-boosters."


----------



## Adrianne Steimonts (Jun 21, 2010)

Neato, my food gets 4.5 stars. 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/pulsar-dog-food/


----------

